# Newcomer



## lilley (Dec 19, 2005)

I am a senior widow and contemplating buying a travel trailer. Don't know anything yet about hooking up but I will learn.  :question: Question: does it require physical strength in the process? Thanks for any assistance. :blush:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 19, 2005)

Newcomer

Hey lilley, welcome to the forum.  Some RV situations require physical strengh, but luckily since a lot of us are somewhat older it isn't often.  A 5th wheel trailer is usally easier to hook up than a travel trailer. Especially if you are alone.  A travel trailer is sometimes hard to align the hitch ball with the trailer receptacle and in some instances requires physical exertion to complete the alignment and hook up.  On the other hand the 5th wheel hitch is easier to see and complete the hook up.  However, the 5th wheel requires a truck and smaller travel trailers can be pulled by SUVs or Vans.  Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## turnipbwc (Dec 19, 2005)

Newcomer

Sara,
First let me welcome you to the forum. Why don't you check in to buying a Class B. I own a Class B Roadtrek Van Camper and they have everything a trailer has except a lot of room. If you are alone you would not need a lot of room. You can check out some used ones at Van City in St. Louis. http://vancityrv.com/
I do not work for them, have never bought there or know anybody that works there. I just seen their website and know they deal in Class B's.
They are easy to drive, can park like a car, easy to get in and out of cities and best of all I get 16 MPG on a trip.
Good Luck on whatever you decide. Happy RVing.    
Turnip


----------



## Plant (Dec 19, 2005)

Newcomer

I think if I were going to be by myself I would want to drive a Class C motor home, then if you didn't want to tow anything it would be simple.
If you want to have a car to drive then you would have to get a towable car and I think I would want one that works on a towbar.  There are many and some are not complicated.  It just depends on how you are going to use it. Will you be going somewhere and stay a month or two or is it a weekend thing once in a while? Check out the other sites here and other RV sites.  I know if something happens to my husband I will want to continue using our Class C and spending Winters where it is warm.


----------



## lilley (Dec 19, 2005)

Newcomer

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions. I have a GMC Jimmy 1998. So I am thinking lite travel trailer. But Class B or C looks good, too. Though I probably couldn't tow the Jimmy with a Class C, but might not need it. This is a start. happy holidays to all!


----------



## lilley (Dec 19, 2005)

Newcomer

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions. I have a GMC Jimmy 1998. So I am thinking lite travel trailer. But Class B or C looks good, too. Though I probably couldn't tow the Jimmy with a Class C, but might not need it. This is a start. happy holidays to all!


----------



## turnipbwc (Dec 20, 2005)

Newcomer

lilly,
Trade or sell that 1998 Gimmy and get a Class B. You can drive the Class B like a car/truck. That will cut down on buying an extra license plate and insurance on the trailer. The only reason I am saying a Class B and not a Class C is the gas miliage. Like I said before I get 16 MPG on a trip with my Roadtrek and it don't take up any more space than a pick-up truck.
If I can be of any other help give me a shout.
Merry Christmas,
turnip


----------



## Browzin (Dec 20, 2005)

Newcomer

lilley
Everyone here has given good advice.
Now you need to determine, how much are you going to use the RV? How many days at a time? Where do you plan on going? What do you plan on doing? Answering these questions will help you decide what RV to buy. Class C, Class B, small travel trailer, etc. 
Also your 1998 GMC Jimmy could be towed 4 wheels down behind a Class C. Depending on which engine you have in your Jimmy it would be capable of towing a small Casita travel trailer or even a small Scamp travel trailer.
Before you make any decisions go to several different dealerships, RV shows etc and look at what is available then come back and ask for opinions on the different models/brands that you like.


----------



## lilley (Dec 23, 2005)

Newcomer

Browzin: Thanks for the info about towing the Jimmy. Turnip42: Thanks for the advice. I have decided I will go with a Class C. I plan to spend a lot of time in it, traveling, living,-- for a while, anyway. Can't afford to buy a towable (large enough to live in) and a adequate vehicle for towing. Will definitely do the RV shows and look, look, look. Happy New Year!! :laugh:


----------



## turnipbwc (Dec 23, 2005)

Newcomer

lilly,
Good Luck in whatever you do. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you.
turnip


----------

